# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung SGH-T939 , Samsung SCH-F339 Repair Dead Boot and more [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [12 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung SCH-F339 Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SGH-T939 BEHOLD2 Repair Dead Boot* Released Stuffs :   Samsung SCH-F339 JTAG PinousSamsung SCH-F339 Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung SCH-F339 Repair FileSamsung SCH-F339 Service ManualSamsung SGH-T939 JTAG PinoutsSamsung SGH-T939 Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung SGH-T939 Repair VideoSamsung GT-I7500 JTAG Pinouts [ Renewed ]Samsung SGH-T589 Firmware File [ T589UVKF1 ] *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## زاوية الظلام

Thanks friend

----------


## mustafa alqysi

مرررررررررررسي

----------

